# need help with winter redfish and trout



## freediveit (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been fishing in and around Pensacola all my life but only recently started inshore fishing. We had a lot of fun with it until about December and since then we have only caught I think one fish. We fish Santa Rosa Sound and where Yellow River enters East Bay. We are mainly fishing spoons and bassassains, and have tried shrimp with no luck . My wife and fishing buddy is about to give it up unless I can find some fish. Can anybody offer any help?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel your pain. Fished this past weekend Saturday, using Gulp, bull minnows, and finger mullet. Caught nothing inside but a stingray and tiny black sea bass. Fished North Ono docks, Soldier's Creek, and the docks around Perdido Pass. Sunday trolled for reds out of Perdido Pass. Nothing. Hooked a shark and two sail cats on jigs tipped with minnows.

I can't figure this winter stuff out. I guess that's why deer season is this time of year!


----------



## freediveit (Dec 9, 2012)

*thank you*

So maybe it,'s not my lack of knowledge is that what your telling me? I cast so many times my shoulder hurt. Sorry you didn't do any better than we did, maybe your right, I need to go back to hunting, sure would rather fish. Too bad we can't catch Red Snapper any more, but I really want to learn how to catch these fish. Guess I just have to keep going and trying.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Go pick up some mirrodine 17 MR and fish the river mouthes of escambia river on an outgoing tide. You'll for sure get into some fish. Also try to find water in the 3'-6' range. With this cold weather moving in now the fish should be stacked up even more now in the river mouthes. A jerkshad on a 1/4 ounce jighead also works great.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the fish arent as active in the winter as summer so fish slower and cover more ground....look for deeper holes


----------



## matt922 (May 3, 2012)

not very familiar with the area, but go as far "up river" as you can. Usually the places where you can catch bass in the warmer months are holding trout in the colder winter months.

The last year my brother and i spent good amounts of time winter fishing we were catching fresh water catfish in the same place we were catching specks in the middle of the day.


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Winter is the best time for redfish, in my experience. Just head towards the pass and they will be in the bay and in the pass and even out in the gulf - you can sometimes find them schooling on the surface. Troll big cranks for them as you look for birds diving on bait. You won't be able to keep any of these big ones legally. Try fishing the jetties with live bait for slot reds.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Trout and redfish like to move in winter to less salty waters or out to the Gulf. Your key to winter fishing: Basstacker66. Find his posts and follow his advice! Article about him

his page Why not hire him for a few hours and he can set you up for each winter!


----------



## freediveit (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you I will certainly give that a try, I guess the fish would be in Blackwater River as well? Not a bad idea I will check out his page sounds like it would be money well spent, I'm wasting lot of money on gas running around the water. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Captpaul (Dec 13, 2012)

New to the forum and live in Daphne,al but work on tugboats that go to plant crist up escambia river. We have been catching a lot of redfish and striped bass at the mouth of the power plant slip. Using gulps and dead shrimp both day and night. Good luck. Work your bait slow and on the bottom.


----------



## freediveit (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Captpaul hopefully I will be able to get out this weekend and I will give it a try.


----------



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Perdido River has been holding alot of nice trout also. If you are fishing Soldiers Creek it would be worth the extra gas money to hit the river. Topwater has been productive early morning. Mid-day switch to something subsurface (Mirrodine by Mirrolure especially). Never hurts to bounce a grub on the bottom (Marsh Works jerk shads and H&H sparkle beetles have done well for me recently). Also, get on google earth and look up 11 mile creek which is a great fall and winter spot for trout and slot redfish. Best of luck!


----------

